# In need of Help



## Viper946 (Jan 7, 2002)

Hello,I am a sophmore in High School and I need some help figuring what I should change. I have already labeled pizza as a trouble-maker for me. I am taking triclocymine (spelling??) to help quell but it does not work that great. What can I do for diet? Also I do not have constipation or diarrhea problems, I have nausea (is this IBS at all??). My prediciment is an interesting one and any help offered would be wonderful. Thankyou very much.Joshua


----------



## kyestar (Nov 26, 2001)

Hi Joshua, Firstly, you should see your doctor. There are many disorders that can mimic the symptoms of IBS that require treatment. Once your doctor has diagnosed IBS, you can try doing things like keeping a record of what you eat and how you feel afterwards (to check for patterns) or you can try removing everything that could possibly irritate you from your diet and re0introducing them one at a time to check the reaction. In the meantime, drinking peppermint tea may help. It IS important to see a doctor straight away though.Good luck


----------



## Viper946 (Jan 7, 2002)

Thankyou. I saw the doctor on 3-4 occasions. that was how I was diagnosed with this. That sounds like some good advice.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Joshua, here is some info on IBS to read. http://www.med.unc.edu/medicine/fgidc/ibs2.htm If you have IBS I highly recommend this book for you it will help with diet and the understanding it. http://www.firstyearibs.com/ She is a member of our bb here and has IBS. You can also read chapters online.







Nausea can happen in IBS, but also for other reasons.


----------

